# Club Moebius' One Day "Founder's 50th" Sale



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

First, I'd like to express my sincere gratitude to Frank and the good folks at Moebius for doing such a nice thing for those of us who feel Moebius has set the new standard for injection molded model kits (or at least like the kits Moebius is producing).

Now...the reason I started this thread was mere curiosity. Who took advantage of the sale, and what did you get? I was rather conservative in my choices, and picked up two kits I wanted but hadn't gotten around to purchasing yet--the 1/350 Seaview and the 1/25 B9 from Lost In Space. I would like to have gone crazy, but I don't have the storage nor display space for Moebius' larger kits like the 39" Seaview or even the 1/35 scale Jupiter 2. Now the only question is whether or not to spring for ParaGraphix' photo etch sets for the kits I got. 

So...what did you get?


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Nothin! Didn't know about the sale!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I picked up a kit I normally would not have purchased. That is the Iron Man. Just cause I like Super Heroes, but was not that crazy about the kit at retail.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

funny,....I am one of the first club members and .....I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT IT !


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Facebook........Facebook!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> Facebook........Facebook!


Facebook is evil and not to be trusted.

The seeming fact that one cannot even view a Facebook page unless one is a member should be a warning sign to anyone thinking that this will broaden their presence to the general public.

I believe I'm not alone in this view.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd been squirreling away a little money here and there to stock up on kits. When a vendor offers a half-price sale on everything, well, that sounded too good to pass up. So, I blew the entire fund on one big order:

Moon Bus
Space Clipper
Big Seaview
Viper MkII
Viper MkVII
Galactica
LIS Chariot
LIS Space Pod

No idea when I'll get around to building any of them. I don't even have a suitable place to work on them at the moment. So the new kits will go into the closet with the Moebius J2, an old Enterprise-D, and that old Area 51 UFO kit with the clear hull. Someday I'll get around to building again. Meanwhile, I'll keep learning from all of you and adding to my stockpile when funds permit!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

The J2 was a must-buy for me.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

My Payday was the day after.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve H said:


> Facebook is evil and not to be trusted.
> 
> The seeming fact that one cannot even view a Facebook page unless one is a member should be a warning sign to anyone thinking that this will broaden their presence to the general public.
> 
> I believe I'm not alone in this view.


No, you're not. I avoid facebook like the plague, crabs, VD and all the other social diseases Mom & Dad warned us about all those years ago.

Yeah, I missed the sale, but I find discounts on Moebius stuff just surfin' around the web anyway so I can live with it.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Elvira


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

The Galactica


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I received an email from Club Moebius about the sale and bought the Viper Mk 7 for $20 including shipping.

Thanks Moebius and Happy Birthday Frank.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

While I'm not a member of Club Moebius I did get an email. But to respond to the OP, nope I didn't buy anything. I have just about everything from Moebius that I want that's currently out. I passed on the Mk 7 for various reasons. I will be buying the (still unofficial) 1/6 LIS Robot however at the first opportunity!

Tib


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I got an email about the sale, and then found I'd forgotten my logon to the store. Customer Service, in their typical wonderfulness, helped me and I picked up the Glow Mummy kit. For a song!

50% off and then another $10 off from some sort of "giftcard" I didn't know I had.

I wish Frank could have birthdays more often!!! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Ordered the J2 on the 24th. It arrived today, the 26th. Does Moebius use hyperdrives?


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Elvira pour moi.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Let's see, hmmm....50% off for 50 years. Sooo...if Frank lives to 100 everything is free!!!!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Yeah Al...but how old will *we* be?  I dunno about you, but I'm older than Frank...but I'm not tellin' by how much! :tongue:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I dont belong to Facebook either, I joined their Club when it first started too - I feel that should have been the first place they posted a sale. Some people dont want to be a part of Facebook and those type of networks. I hope next time they remember their clubmembers first
Steve


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

scooke123 said:


> I dont belong to Facebook either, I joined their Club when it first started too - I feel that should have been the first place they posted a sale. Some people dont want to be a part of Facebook and those type of networks. I hope next time they remember their clubmembers first
> Steve


For those who would rather put down something you don't even use, out of some unfounded phobia, here is what was posted on the Moebius Facebook page Tuesday night:

"Moebius Models
I was supposed to post the sale today, but I don't have the sale code with me! I'll post in the morning if anyone is interested! If you're a club member or previous customer, you probably got an email already on it.

Tuesday at 7:11pm ·LikeUnlike · Comment"

So you see, he DID remember Club Members! Just because someone didn't get an e-mail, doesn't mean they were not sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

flyingfrets said:


> Yeah Al...but how old will *we* be?  I dunno about you, but I'm older than Frank...but I'm not tellin' by how much! :tongue:


 
I'm the same age as Frank. I, however, plan on living forever. So far, so good


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

LGFugate said:


> 50% off and then another $10 off from some sort of "giftcard" I didn't know I had.


The "giftcard" was part of the incentive for people to join Club Moebius--it cost $10 to join, but you got a giftcard/coupon for $10 off any future purchase through their webstore, so joining was essentially free.

I'm older than Frank as well, but only by 27 days, so the sale was a nice little birthday present for me.


----------

